# Goa?



## ValHam (Dec 25, 2014)

Anyone stay at the Royal Resorts in Goa?  Side trips from Goa to Delhi?  Side trip from Goa to Mumbai?  - We have a month booked at the Royal Goa - we have lots of time for side excursions - How safe is the area?  - Thanks kindly


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 25, 2014)

I envy you the trip. The Goan are friendly and kind people. I don't know much about the distances, etc., but decided to Google it and see what I could see. Turns out you can go by air in a bit over an hour, or overnight by train (first class sleepers with air conditioning) or if you are willing to go budget, second class on trains with seats which don't recline and no air cond. Here's what I found.

Fern


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 25, 2014)

My hat is off to the OP for doing this. The very thought of India travel intrigues me, but also intimidates me. I think I would have to take a tour where most of the logistics, meal suggestions, and admissions are taken care of, enabling me to just enjoy this amazing cultural experience to wash over. Maybe the second trip there I would attempt independently.

Jim


----------



## loafingcactus (Feb 2, 2015)

I just got back from Royal Haathi Mahal in South Goa on an RCI a trade, my very first trip to India. I wrote TUG asking if they would like to add it with a review - right now it isn't listed as a resort. Short review: YES!

The resort was beautiful, as were the beaches. We also went to some of the historic churches - the area was once knows as "the Rome of the East" and had the largest cathedral, um, something. But seeing those was really the only "culture" we got - Goa is a bit of what I call a "tourist exclusion zone." I would have loved to have a sociologist explain the villages we drove by, but that sort of thing wasn't available. So it was mainly just resort and beaches. If I had it to do over again I would have made time for a day or two in Mumbai (especially if I could have timed it with one of the Mumbai to Goa trains for tourists). I did spend my "big sleep" day at the Grand Hyatt (because I got in at 2am and didn't have the timeshare until that night) which was so stunningly lovely as to seem from a dream.

The Goa season is OCT - JAN and a lot of vendors and the beachside things are built just for the season and then it all gets deconstructed and everyone goes home until the next season. The tourists are mainly Indian (more than half), UK and Russian with a smattering of other nationalities - we saw a few Chinese families and some other Europeans. We only met one other American.

The current issues with the Russian economy has hit Goa hard, with positive and negative effects for tourists. Everything was less crowded - you could see that it had been built for more capacity. The vendors are desperate, which makes for bargaining but it also makes for a level of aggression I've never seen before. By the last day we just didn't leave the resort because I was well and truly over it. You can't go inside shops or vendor booths - you have to make them bring things out or else they will bodily corner you in the shop until you buy something. And saying no just means you must really want a bargain on two.

Once you get there everything is extremely inexpensive - I ate well and bought a ton of stuff and only spent $500 total. You can rent an AC SUV with driver for about $30 for a whole day out, and meals are about $5.


----------



## loafingcactus (Feb 2, 2015)

I should add that my pics and videos are at the top of my Intstagram stream right now (don't need an account to view): http://www.instagram.com/loafingcactus

And my friend, a former co-worker who has taken a job in Bangalore, has written two blog posts about the Goa trip and plans to write more:
Http://www.nctobangalore.blogspot.com


----------



## Jimster (Feb 2, 2015)

*India*

A friend of mine has a pbs television series entitled "Journeys in India".  Check your local listings.  I think you would find it helpful.  His name is William Ball and he has been there many many times- he is the Rick Steves of India.


----------

